# Cub Scouts - Arrow of Light



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been asked to make a bunch of "arrow of Light" plaques.

Looking online I find a variation of shapes and sizes.

I also have a template from the requester.

I am going to donate this to the Cub Scouts, material sanding painting and all.

Has anyone ever made this award? 
Would you care to share a picture - and possibly the graphics?
I do my work in Vectric Aspire - I can use Aspire or V-Carve Pro files

If you don't want to share the file, I am not offended - it's easy enough to make one.

I just want to see the opportunities and variations and creativity in design.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are very generous with your time and talents Leo and look forward to your finished plaques.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

I know nothing about CNC's. Is there not a trace feature were you can trace, or scan the template?


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

richtink said:


> I know nothing about CNC's. Is there not a trace feature were you can trace, or scan the template?



Yeah - I did that already.

I have created the image in Aspire.

I am just looking for whatever other people have done - looking for creative ideas.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Arcticfox46 said:


> Yeah - I did that already.
> 
> I have created the image in Aspire.
> 
> I am just looking for whatever other people have done - looking for creative ideas.


From what I have been told the Scouting organization is very protective of their designs and you have to get approval from them to do things like this even doing things on a donation basis. Some have received cease and desist orders.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a logo for the Boy Scouts that I just did. 


image ru


----------



## pikespeakgtx (Jan 14, 2013)

Arrow of Light means the Cub Scout Webelow is crossing over into Boy scouts. Its the only cub scout badge a boy scout can wear on his uniform.

Can't help with an image, but try and stick as close as you can to the bsa patch and you'll be in good shape.

Most of the one's I've seen have arrows that end up less pointy, due to half inch cutters, unless you spend the time cleaning your corners with progressively smaller and smaller diameter cutters.


----------



## pikespeakgtx (Jan 14, 2013)

Floyd, In all 14 years I was a scout, I never heard anything like you are saying about bsa wanting to protect their images from being used by packs giving awards to their scouts.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Still need a logo crv?


----------



## dakegg (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes please


----------

